# Bad Company 2



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Have any other members played Bad Company 2? Not only is it a really fun online first-person shooter but the sound is the best that I've ever heard in a game - it has true 5.1 support with great bass which unfortunately is not very common.

The gameplay is similar to Battlefield 2 with emphasis on infantry action versus vehicles. I would highly recommend it to any first-person shooter fans, those with your PC connected to your HT and especially both!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is a link to the developers site describing some of the technology behind the sound system:

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/bat...2/an-audiophile-s-guide-to-bf-bc2-full.aspx##

There is a sort of friends list on the multiplayer side of the game and if you're interested in playing together PM me.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont have it on the PC I'm afraid, but your spot on about the sound, its certainly some of the best out there and makes good use of your sub . One of my fave games this year too :T


----------



## kudo11 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, I have played BC2 and it offers the most unbelievable sound. You can hear all of the explosions in full dolby digital, the vehicles thunder with splendor, and the ambient noise fills the entire room. My old MERT system didn't offer this level of quality. In fact, I thought the original Battlefield 2 game sounded great on my old system but there's nothing like a new upgrade and great game to make my day.


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

Have not played the MP version. Kinda burned out with the online stuff but enjoyed the single player though it is sort of short. Half of it is cut scenes, ha ha.
Years ago when you bought a game it would take a full week playing all day long every day to finish the single player. :T
Now you can do it in a few (3-5) hours and they cost $50-$60 usd!.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

240V said:


> Have not played the MP version. Kinda burned out with the online stuff but enjoyed the single player though it is sort of short. Half of it is cut scenes, ha ha.
> Years ago when you bought a game it would take a full week playing all day long every day to finish the single player. :T
> Now you can do it in a few (3-5) hours and they cost $50-$60 usd!.


I too thought it was somewhat short though entertaining. Maybe they held back some of the material as DLC's. It seems to me the content that was offered a few years back for $50-$60 is now being cut up and offered for $50-$60 plus $10 per DLC and may ultimately end up costing $100. I have mixed feelings on this...in some cases it appears to be a genuine attempt to extend play but in others it seems to be a pure money grab.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

You're right, the single player part of the game is very short. The Battlefield series is basically intended for multiplayer online gaming and the single player basically gets you used to the weapons and vehicles. If you don't have any desire to play online then you definitely would want to go with a true single player type of first person shooter like Bioshock or STALKER.

I'm not a fan of charging for add-ons (DLC) nor would I pay a monthly fee to play a game. What I wouldn't mind is advertising where it "fits", one game that does that well is Burnout Paradise. When you drive around the game world city you see billboards and some vans advertising products but it just works because this is what you see in real life. 

Luckily BFBC2 doesn't offer paid DLC (at least for the PC) to "enhance" the game or in game ads that would stick out like a sore thumb in a first person shooter such as this, it only requires an internet connection to get online and have fun!


----------



## 240V (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya, after years of playing on true hardcore, privately funded, dedicated servers run by active admins with strict (automatic) server rules I find the current state of Multiplayer Online Servers, and I'm trying to be polite here, extremely unacceptable! It is like swimming in the shallow end of a public pool during the weekend. I really miss the modded servers. I've been trying to get my game fix by playing old games @ 5760 x 1080P res. Serious Sam HD, and SS HD Second Encounter, Stalker Complete 2009 mod, Original Half Life, Far Cry etc. Just Cause 2 in Eyefinity is pretty fun though the console port controls are very clunky. Had a blast flying all the planes until I found the Superman mod that makes the planes unnecessary, ha ha.
Back to BFBC2, The sound is amazing. Still a corridor shooter but gives the appearance of wide open play. Looks fantastic with Eyefinity especially while driving around the desert in the vehicles.
BF POE mod (Point of Existence) was a blast! Don't know if anyone plays it anymore.
BFBC2 SP is really an interactive movie where we get to play out the action scenes. 
BFBC2 MP is.. well, haven't heard enough good things about it to want to try but then again, I'm burned out on MP. :unbelievable:


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Great game. Love the humor.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome, I wish I had an Eyefinity setup!

The MP in BFBC 2 is very fast paced which I really like - you can sit down for 10 minutes and have a great time.

I haven't tried any mods since the very well done Desert Combat for Battlefield 1942, one of these days I'll have to set aside some time and try some different mods again.


----------



## doc5150 (Jan 4, 2011)

Its a fun game, It looks awsome with all the eye candy turned up and still plays smooth if you have a machine that can handle it. Played the SP one time then its been all online from then on.


----------

